# Hypochondria! RABIES!



## LucasG (Aug 31, 2015)

I have generalized anxiety and my hypochondria is making me crazy. Well, it's not the first time that I fear have some grave illness... Cancer, Lateral amyotrophic sclerosis, Parkinson, Glaucoma, Lymphoma... I'm just 18 years old.

THIS TIME... Rabies hypochondria started three/four months ago, I read about the illness and days after something slaps on my hand. I think it was a bug or a common house gecko, but you know, it's almost impossible think in panic. I'm fearing that a bat slaps me and get me rabies.

A month ago, to make things worse, unbelievably a BAT entered on my house, and some minutes after, finally he gets out and I could stop running after him with a besom. Why such a impossible thing happened? A bat in my house? It powered up my fear, and again, I feared rabies. 
The Doc. said that since I didn't even touch the bat, I shouldn't take the vaccine. Now, a month after, I regret it, since the fear is agonizing.

- The first 'bat' could have rabies.
- The second bat could have rabies and spill saliva on me.
- The second bat could have bit me, since google says that you doesn't feel the bat bite.

I've never been so afraid. Since this, I think all I feel is rabies and even buy a hand sanitizer (alcohol gel) to use frequently.

Some days ago I get a flu (or something) and I was sure I was dying from rabies. Well, since I'm alive, it wasn't rabies... OR IT IS? Every time I search about it on google, I get more worried.

There's nothing so bad that it couldn't be worse... A week ago on school ground park a person with a dog sits on the next bank, 3~4 meters away I think. This moment I realize how this fear is affecting me: *I was afraid of the dog*. What? *I love dogs since childhood*, on past *I had several pet dogs*, so why I'm afraid? 
When the dog approach me, I got up. My friends were surprised from my reaction, so I sat again.
Some minutes after, the dog aproaches again and lick my shoes, but the owner called him and gave water to the dog. That was the worst part, since the saliva and water drops began to fly over. I intended ask the owner about the rabies vaccine, but a teacher call me and the owner disappeared. I clead my hands with the hand sanitizer.

One and half hours after, my ankle began to itch and unconsciously I scratched myself. When I saw the very little blood I panicked and used my alcohol gel on the 'wound' (even though I know it's not recommended). Today my ankle itch sometimes, and I'm fearing that the saliva entered on the wound.

- The dog saliva could have fly over (when the owner gave water to the dog) and enter on my eyes or mouth. (wtf)
- The dog saliva could have entered on my wound.
- The itch feeling might be rabies.

I can't stop think about those possibilities.
If you have experienced rabies hypochondria, *please tell me how overcome this fear*.

If this keeps up, I think every single illness I get on the next 12 months (1 year incubation) will make me feel worry about rabies.


----------



## livetolovetolive (Jun 11, 2015)

LucasG said:


> I have generalized anxiety and my hypochondria is making me crazy. Well, it's not the first time that I fear have some grave illness... Cancer, Lateral amyotrophic sclerosis, Parkinson, Glaucoma, Lymphoma... I'm just 18 years old.
> 
> THIS TIME... Rabies hypochondria started three/four months ago, I read about the illness and days after something slaps on my hand. I think it was a bug or a common house gecko, but you know, it's almost impossible think in panic. I'm fearing that a bat slaps me and get me rabies.
> 
> ...


It's funny you mention this as I thought the exact same thing.

Where my family lives neighbors' dogs roam free in packs. There was a fight between two of them in the back yard so I ran out to break it up before they killed each other. After shouting, then pushing, then kicking, nothing was working, so I lifted this big dog off the littler one. I was bitten on the hand at some point and it was a fairly deep bite.

For the next couple of weeks I became obsessed with the idea of having rabies, and after looking up the death process online I became more and more obsessed. I was even considering writing a will is how seriously I thought I was going to die.

Long story short, I eventually accepted that I didn't have rabies as I was showing any symptoms. So, for me, accepting that I had it then realizing I didn't was the only thing that got me out of that agonizing hole. Face your fear head on and you might realize how ridiculous it is. Sure you could have rabies. If you do, you do, and if you don't you don't. There's no way to be 100% certain. Realize though, that the chances of you having it are almost zero.


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

Odds of rabies from saliva are pretty much impossible. Odds of rabies from domestic pets is beyond low. If you are bitten you should determine the owner and see a doctor. The wound needs cleaned properly because animal bites can be full of bacteria. The dog (or cat) is required to either have proof of rabies or it will be quarantined and you will be given rabies vaccine. Same with wild animal bites. If you get bit by an animal that would not be vaccinated you should go to a doctor and they will determine if you need a rabies vaccine and clean the wound properly. Rabies vaccines suck (the whole area becomes very sore) but if it will give you peace of mind it might be worth it.

As to getting rabies from the other situations mentioned without a bite it's just not going to happen from a dog and rarely from a bat. I pick bats up and remove them from houses or the horse stable all the time. The bats around humans don't often have rabies. It's a rare thing and then you have to get bitten on top of that. The species that don't like to live near humans are more likely to have rabies. If you are out hiking somewhere and see a bat especially in daytime it might be worth worrying and trying to avoid it. Otherwise I just put them back outside. They eat lots of bugs that would bother me.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

LucasG said:


> I have generalized anxiety and my hypochondria is making me crazy. Well, it's not the first time that I fear have some grave illness... Cancer, Lateral amyotrophic sclerosis, Parkinson, Glaucoma, Lymphoma... I'm just 18 years old.
> 
> THIS TIME... Rabies hypochondria started three/four months ago, I read about the illness and days after something slaps on my hand. I think it was a bug or a common house gecko, but you know, it's almost impossible think in panic. I'm fearing that a bat slaps me and get me rabies.
> 
> ...


I don't think you mention which country you live in? Rabies is a legitimate concern in many Asian and African countries.

Can you get a rabies vaccination in your country? It does seem like you could do with a bit of therapy though to help with your fears - is that possible?


----------



## LucasG (Aug 31, 2015)

Thank you all, I'm a bit more ressured.

-------------------------------



livetolovetolive said:


> It's funny you mention this as I thought the exact same thing.
> 
> Where my family lives neighbors' dogs roam free in packs. There was a fight between two of them in the back yard so I ran out to break it up before they killed each other. After shouting, then pushing, then kicking, nothing was working, so I lifted this big dog off the littler one. I was bitten on the hand at some point and it was a fairly deep bite.
> 
> ...


It's good to know I'm not the only one!
I'm a bit scared, at this moment I'm feeling a small sore throat...



kageri said:


> Odds of rabies from saliva are pretty much impossible. Odds of rabies from domestic pets is beyond low. If you are bitten you should determine the owner and see a doctor. The wound needs cleaned properly because animal bites can be full of bacteria. The dog (or cat) is required to either have proof of rabies or it will be quarantined and you will be given rabies vaccine. Same with wild animal bites. If you get bit by an animal that would not be vaccinated you should go to a doctor and they will determine if you need a rabies vaccine and clean the wound properly. Rabies vaccines suck (the whole area becomes very sore) but if it will give you peace of mind it might be worth it.
> 
> As to getting rabies from the other situations mentioned without a bite it's just not going to happen from a dog and rarely from a bat. I pick bats up and remove them from houses or the horse stable all the time. The bats around humans don't often have rabies. It's a rare thing and then you have to get bitten on top of that. The species that don't like to live near humans are more likely to have rabies. If you are out hiking somewhere and see a bat especially in daytime it might be worth worrying and trying to avoid it. Otherwise I just put them back outside. They eat lots of bugs that would bother me.


The dog (6 days ago) didn't bite me, I'm just paranoic about his saliva since the dog lick me. Unfortunately I don't know who is the owner...
It means that the risk for get rabies without touch a dog or bat is almost zero, right?

There's a risk for the vaccine make me get rabies?



don said:


> I don't think you mention which country you live in? Rabies is a legitimate concern in many Asian and African countries.
> 
> Can you get a rabies vaccination in your country? It does seem like you could do with a bit of therapy though to help with your fears - is that possible?


I live in Brazil. As far as I know, since 2006 the number of rabies human deaths is less than 6 ~ 4 yearly.
A year ago I taked phytotherapy medicines, but I think it didn't help at all.

About the therapy, I'll consider it... But they're really expansive.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Have you looked into CBT? Cognitive behavioural therapy? It might help for those sort of fears/phobias. You could probably even find a lot of stuff on youtube about it if you can't afford a therapist? It might help - hope you're Ok anyway.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

I think that part about being bitten by a bat and not know it only apples if one were sleeping or very intoxicated. Also think they pretty much have to land on you to bite you.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I think you would be foaming at the mouth by now...


----------



## LucasG (Aug 31, 2015)

I'm thinking about get the pre-exposure (or perhaps post-exposure) vaccines... Someone knows if there's a risk to get rabies because the shots?

---------------------------



don said:


> Have you looked into CBT? Cognitive behavioural therapy? It might help for those sort of fears/phobias. You could probably even find a lot of stuff on youtube about it if you can't afford a therapist? It might help - hope you're Ok anyway.


Thank you.
Cognitive behavioural therapy? It's the first time I've heard it, I'll search about the therapy.
I don't want take anxiety medicines again, so I think that therapy will be much better.



sprinter said:


> I think that part about being bitten by a bat and not know it only apples if one were sleeping or very intoxicated. Also think they pretty much have to land on you to bite you.


Thank you.



rdrr said:


> I think you would be foaming at the mouth by now...


Scary... But thank you.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Rabies in humans is extremely rare. 

When I first started having severe physical anxiety symptoms I was convinced I had some strange neurological disease that no doctor could treat. I was afraid to go to the doctor for fear of being diagnosed with MS, ALS, Cancer, Heart Disease, Diabetes, etc. Doctor thought maybe I had some thyroid trouble. Nope. Thyroid was normal. Turned out I only had high cholesterol. All my symptoms were anxiety related.


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

Personally I just find proper research takes away fear so that is why I always answer with a ton of facts. I'm always wondering what this or that could be a sign of but when I go look and find nothing serious that matches and plenty of info of harmless causes I stop worrying. Right now the darker area of skin I had on my arms has spread and dark areas of skin can be diabetes. I keep a diabetes test kit just in case I get paranoid because more than half my family is diabetic including all but 1 direct relative and it saves me from having to ask a doctor for a fasting test. I ruled that out and found that hormones can cause it including birth control pills so while that reason is harmless I asked to be changed back to the previous pill I was on.

You can't get rabies from the vaccine but if they aren't using the newer vaccine method they can be very uncomfortable. Some veterinarians get yearly rabies vaccines even in the US. The equine (horse, donkey, etc...) vet I took classes from nearly 10 years ago always complained about not being able to find a good place to get the vaccine. The abdomen ones caused the most problems with the most muscles so he'd had every appendage jabbed over the years and he always ended up needing that arm or leg extra that season. :lol Apparently there are better vaccines now if your country has them and they don't cause much discomfort.

You have to have body fluid to open wound (not scabbed over) contact to get rabies. That's why a bite is usually the only concern. Their saliva gets into a fresh open wound they make. If it's on skin or closed wounds it dies before it can go anywhere to get into your body. The other reason bites are a concern is that rabid animals are far more likely to bite. Not everything gets aggressive rabies though. Horses get what is called dummy rabies. They just lose track of where they are and panic. They can still inflict a lot of harm though. The vet had one quarantined in his indoor stalls and after a couple days of them keeping track of symptoms it slammed through the 2" thick wood board with reinforcements on the front, bashed into a wall, ran someone over, smashed into the windows of the office, took off the railing in front of the office... before someone managed to rope it and they threw it to the ground and sedated it. Even dummy rabies causes extreme behavior changes quickly in most animals so most animals are not a concern if they are acting normal. If a wild animal is overly friendly/tame acting, having balance issues, out at the wrong time of the day/night for the species, etc... do not go near it and you will not get rabies (or whatever else they have). Aggressive animals probably don't need warnings. As far as bats are concerned try these sites (they are more US based but still good)
https://batworld.org/rabies-info/
http://www.cdc.gov/rabies/bats/education/


----------

